# Speedi-Sleeves



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone successfully fabricated their own Speedi-Sleeve or Ready-Sleeve for a 1.125" trailer spindle? The spindle that takes a 3/4" bearing set BT4. I'll have a hard time forking over $100 for 2 of them ($61.12 ea list price).
They are .011" stainless steel, .500" wide
Not really rocket science, just a specialty item.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 2, 2012)

If you going to spend $120.00 plus you might look in to replacing the axle with one with 1" spindles. It won't be much more.


----------



## Stove Iron (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang that's a LOT of money. 

Speedi Sleeve is a highly precision part that it is held to very close dimensional tolerances and surface finishes of the original mating surface. If the spindle isn't sealing right, I would forego the sleave route and purchase new spindles and have them welded in. Perhaps you can save yourself some money by doing all the deconstruction work and have the axle ready for a welder to lay some beads.

I think Timken makes a similar part as a Speedi Sleave. However, I don't know if it's for engine reciprocating assemblies or spindles.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Stove Iron said:


> Dang that's a LOT of money.
> 
> Speedi Sleeve is a highly precision part that it is held to very close dimensional tolerances and surface finishes of the original mating surface. If the spindle isn't sealing right, I would forego the sleave route and purchase new spindles and have them welded in. Perhaps you can save yourself some money by doing all the deconstruction work and have the axle ready for a welder to lay some beads.
> 
> I think Timken makes a similar part as a Speedi Sleave. However, I don't know if it's for engine reciprocating assemblies or spindles.


I was hoping to stumble across a stainless steel band made for something else that might fit. A portion of a plumbers band would work if I had a way to join the ends seamlessly. Was looking at my stainless steel measuring cups and a portion of them would work if I could find one small enough. Otherwise I'll probably just dress down the spindle and go with what I've got. The surface is just scored and I'd like my new seal to ride on a perfectly flat surface. How about heat shrink sleeving over the spindle? At least that way I'd have the seal riding on hard plastic.
https://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin5107.html


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 4, 2012)

My seal surfaces were chewed up, and yeah I looked into speedi-sleeves.. Until I found out how much they cost.. Then I bought some JB weld and a roll of emery cloth (1"strip type)... It works fine for me!!


----------

